# Handy hacken leicht gemacht



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2009)

heise online - 26C3: GSM-Hacken leicht gemacht


> Am gestrigen Sonntag, dem 27. Dezember, haben Sicherheitsforscher auf dem 26. Chaos Communication Congress (26C3) in Berlin eine Anleitung zum Knacken des gängigen Mobilfunk-Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus A5/1 sowie Tipps zum Bauen eines IMSI-Catchers für das Abhören der Handy-Kommunikation auf Open-Source-Basis veröffentlicht.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,669368,00.html


> Bei Heimversuchen seien aber schwere GSM-Implementierungsfehler zu Tage getreten. So habe sich ein iPhone der aktuellen Generation problemlos mit einem von dem Abhörgerät frei erfundenen Netzwerk verbunden.
> 
> Das schaffen Geheimdienste und andere Parteien mit ausreichenden Mitteln oder krimineller Energie seit Jahren.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Handy hacken leicht gemacht*

heise Security - 26C3: Verschlüsselungscode für DECT-Funktelefone geknackt


> Neben dem Krypto-Algorithmus des Mobilfunkstandards GSM haben Sicherheitsforscher auch den Verschlüsselungscode für Telefonate mit einer schnurlosen Fernsprechapparatur auf Basis des weit verbreiteten Standards Digital Enhanced Cordless Telecommunication (DECT) geknackt. Dies erklärten Vertreter der Projektgruppe deDECTed.org am Dienstag auf dem 26. Chaos Communication Congress (26C3) in Berlin. Es sei möglich, einen eingesetzten Schlüssel aus abgehörtem Datenverkehr mit überschaubarem Aufwand herauszubekommen.


Es geht doch nichts  über das gute  alte Drahttelefon, da hören  wenigsten nur die staatlichen Schnüffler mit...


----------



## Blaumacher (17 August 2017)

Weiss jemand ob dieses Protokoll immernoch im Einsatz ist ?


----------

